# A couple firsts for me



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of making a lure with a foil photo finish. Well, I finally got around to completing it. I decided to use a photo of an alewife, and a flatshad of Vince's design. I had a hard time getting the tissue paper to stay glued to the foil while applying the epoxy. Two coats helped settle it down but I'm open for suggestions on how to eliminate a coat. I used a spray on adhesive and it stayed on well until the epoxy hit it. It then wanted to come up on the edges of the lure. I think the next one I'll trim it just prior to where it rolls over onto the back and fade it more with the paint. Here she is:










I also made a twitchbait with a foil finish on the sides. I've tried this before and the results were so bad on the paint job that I trashed it. Well, after some pm's with Vince and a few tries with the airbrush, this is what I came up with. Tennessee shad with some foil. I'm no artist and it shows, but I don't think the musky's will mind too much. Plus, now I can stand proud and sling the foil!! 










The third one is another perch twitchbait that is awaiting its final coat of epoxy. All are made out of sintra and ready for some teeth.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good job on the foil. I like the Tenn Shad pattern.
I've only tried foil on a couple of baits and they ended up in the trash. Maybe it's time to try again.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job on those baits!

I have the same problem getting the holographic tape to stay down getting the first coat of epoxy over it. The one I'm working on now I put a coat of Swede's super sealer on first, and it still didn't stick well. I finally got a second coat of Devcon on, but seem to be having some sort of reaction on the head of the bait where the tape did not cover the sealer... a patch of sticky goo like where the epoxy didn't cure. I'm going to take acetone to it today to see if it will clean off and get a good layer of epoxy on that area before going any further with paint.

I think the next one I'll put a coat of Devcon on before trying the tape and see how that works.

However, I did get one finished yesterday. Nothing extravagant, but my first for '09.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice looking baits Mark! How long is the Tenn Shad twitchbait? Looks really good.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Evan,
The picture is deceiving. It is just under 7 inches long.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are just beautiful, Mark. The foiled one with the Tenn shad is my favorite, but I'm thinking they're all going to get chewed up by Mr Esox this year.

I like how nicely you've got the stripes laid out on the bottom one. 

Great stuff.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool baits Mark, glad to see you are back at it.

Eyesman, I really like those baits....you have a good design there.

Rod


----------

